# Brother and sister puppies - bad idea?



## silverbear (Jun 11, 2012)

We got our male puppy at six weeks and is now five months. The breeder has one puppy left of the litter, a female. The breeder is not suggesting we take the female, we were considering getting her but don't have experience with multiple dogs or raising siblings. What say the forum?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do NOT do it!!!

Great info ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

aw:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Do NOT do it!!!
> 
> Great info ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html
> 
> aw:


 
THIS!! Wait until he's older until you get another.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Regardless of the fact that having two puppies is a terrible idea, I'd also be wary of getting another dog from a breeder who lets the pups go at 6 weeks...


----------



## silverbear (Jun 11, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> Regardless of the fact that having two puppies is a terrible idea, I'd also be wary of getting another dog from a breeder who lets the pups go at 6 weeks...


So what are you saying about me since I got him at six weeks?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

silverbear said:


> So what are you saying about me since I got him at six weeks?


Probably that you did not know any better and believed it was okay because the breeder said it was okay. Happens a lot. In some areas it is _against the law_ to let puppies go before they are 8 weeks old, that is how important it is for the pups to stay with their mom and litter mates until that age.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Probably that you did not know any better and believed it was okay because the breeder said it was okay. Happens a lot. In some areas it is _against the law_ to let puppies go before they are 8 weeks old, that is how important it is for the pups to stay with their mom and litter mates until that age.


This, exactly this. Relax. It looks bad on the BREEDER, not you. I think you're doing a great job of raising a happy, healthy puppy from what I've read.


----------



## silverbear (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LoveEcho said:


> *It looks bad on the BREEDER, not you.* I think you're doing a great job of raising a happy, healthy puppy from what I've read.


:thumbup: :wub:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't do it! Oh lord, I can't even imagine having another pup with how busy this one keeps me! 

Yeah, too bad the breeder let the pup go too early, but I'm sure it will all work out. I'd definitely wait until your other dog is older before adding another pup to the mix.

Best of luck!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Your pup is beautiful! Speaking from experience, I would wait until your guy is at least 2 yrs old before getting a pup.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Raising two littermates is a nightmare. They become much more bonded to each other than to you, which creates a 2 against 1 situation if you ever have to control them and they don't want to be controlled. 

You can raise two puppies together successfully, but it is three times as much work and you have to keep them separated most of the time to avoid issues. It is a very BAD idea for the average dog owner!

And yeah, any breeder who lets their puppies go at 6 weeks is probably a BYB trying to make a little cash on the side while doing as little work as possible.  Be sure to socialize your pup heavily, and find out if there's a puppy socialization class near you so you can sign up when your pup is old enough. Usually they like to start around 11-12 weeks.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have trained many sibling pups with their owners and none of the owners would ever do it again.
The ones who followed through with separate training turned out OK.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

While I don't have siblings or even the same breed, I do have pups very close in age - within a cple of months of each other. 

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love my pups :wub:, but will never do it again. Even at 2 yr of age now, I still have to occasionally monitor the bonding between them and separate as needed. Regular obedience training is double the work. Separate sessions for each, remembering to change my style with each dog. Double the regular vet bills. On top of that if there are health or behavioral issues with either or both dogs, the vet and training bills on top of the regular.

Unfortunately, you can't forget golden years and end of life; all the health issues that can come up then.


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

Only you know if you have the time/energy/resourses to get two pups. The responses to this thread lean towards not doing it, that being said I got two pups at the same time that were sisters. My wife and I both worked with each dog and didn't have a problem with them knowing who the leader of the pack was. I think we each bonded with the dogs and it worked out well for us. I wouldnt change the decision that brought those two great dogs into our home at the same time.


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Raising two littermates is a nightmare. They become much more bonded to each other than to you


This. So much. My parents got the sister to our pup, from the same litter. We're watching theirs for a few days and the girls are desperately attached to each other already.


----------

